
Can Social Media Have a Structure That Does More Good Than Harm? - dredmorbius
https://www.npr.org/2018/04/12/601951556/can-social-media-have-a-structure-that-does-more-good-than-harm
======
dredmorbius
"This particular business model, surveillance and targeted advertising, is not
compatible with a healthy democracy"

\-- Zeynep Tufekci

